

Apple now building 2M iPads per month to meet demand  - evo_9
http://iphone.appleinsider.com/articles/10/09/03/apple_now_building_2m_ipads_per_month_to_meet_demand.html

======
c1sc0
Quote: 'Chief Operating Officer Tim Cook noted that the iPad is not taking a
typical early adopter curve, and already has a "very big" market.' Of course
they want to pump out as many as they can while the competition is still
trying to come up with an iPad killer. Every iPad sold NOW creates more app-
based customer lock-in. iOS is to the 00s what Win32 was to the 90's.

